# Bake or No Bake



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Baking just makes them break down faster. Say you get overzealous, bake them and then tie them super tight. You could pack them out much more than you would prefer or more than you would if you just broke them in.

The only baking you should do is smoke a duber while you wear the boots around the house for a few hours.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

couple issues:

1. how do they fit now? comfy? then don't bake. tight? then sure.

2. if you get alot of days/year, then just go burn em down with a few days in a row. If you don't get many days, you don't wanna spend those few days in pain, do what it takes now to make em comfy.

3. my Lashed liners are pretty thin (not much to mold) compared to my TM-Two liners and actually have always fit me perfect out of the box (I have added Remind Medic insoles). The Tm-twos on the other hand have always been super tight in the toebox and I have done a ton of baking(I put them in the dryer on high for like 15 minutes before putting them on, fully tied in the boot, with extra sock/tape layers on my foot to pound out the spots I need room in) and stretching to get them to fit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

no bake....


----------



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

Follow up - so I used the new lashed boots this w/e. I had to take breaks every hour given my feet were hurting so bad. Do I just power through until i break them in, or is this weird. I have really wide feet, so i'm used to this in shoes and other footwear.

I've only bought used 32's before and they were always broken down so this is new to me for snowboard boots - thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if u have only bought used 32,...new ones take a few days of riding...iirc my focus boas didn't feel good til day 5 or 6...but then they get to feel like slippers...no bake btw....and get some good insoles


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

New boots always hurt. You just have to suck it up. I'd only recommend baking if you were sizing down and the length was unbareably short. But if the length is good on them. No bake.


----------



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for the help


----------

